# burlington, ky - 1993 gmc kodiak flatbed dump with 10 ton hydro vbox



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Cat.diesel motor 320ish k miles. 33k gvw hydro brakes split rearend manual tranny.listing for a buddy call him and leave message if no answer.859 743 768one. Truck located about 20 minutes south of cincinnati ohio off i75. Asking $12500 truck was used for salt work for 3 or 4 winters and fluid filemed each season underneath. Washed after every storm.selling due to sitting for past 2 seasons no longer doing snow work. Thank you!!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump and price drop he wants it gone by nov 1 ...new price is $7500. Cash only


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll come give you $1500 if you really want it gone.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping it up.he wants it gone call and talk to him if interested.leave message if no answer. Thanks guys. Im pretty sure 1500 wont buy it though


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

B U m p


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

alsam116 said:


> B U m p


$1500. I'll send a guy when you say the word.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump...$1500 wont even buy the tranny pto pump so no dice green thanks anyway!!


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

alsam116 said:


> Bump...$1500 wont even buy the tranny pto pump so no dice green thanks anyway!!


Look, I've bought and sold my fair share of old municipal salt trucks. The rule of thumb is your first offer is generally your best offer.

Here's a free pro tip. Call up ground systems and they'll pay you by the hour to run this truck. You'll come out ahead if it lasts the rest of the season and then scrap it. Last I talked with them they are short exactly this setup in northern Kentucky


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumpin it up again


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

B u m p


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping it up, call him he wants it gone


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Have any pics of the inside of the salter? I’ll give him 2gs for the salter if it’s decent.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Whole truck goes. call and talk to him i can get you some pics but it might be a few days..call him first thing in the morning and he should be able to shoot some pics over. Thank you


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping it back up thank you


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump ...call him if interested thank you


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

To the top he still has it call and talk to him if interested


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

November bump. If interested call the guy.his # is on the for sale sign pic. Thanks


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumping it up


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

Bump call the number on the for sale sign


----------

